# help a friend [get] out



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

gave a friend a lift home in the M3 yesterday as it was Tesla Tuesday for me while my wife worked from home. When he got out he asked about the door handle and then exclaimed "oh i found it" and popped the door open with the emergency release. yikes 

i think I may invest in those handle release stickers for the car doors. It can't be good for the door to be using the emergency release.

(oh and while he was blown away by the acceleration and the navigation of the car, it was the smoothness of the ride on which he repeatedly commented)


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> gave a friend a lift home in the M3 yesterday as it was Tesla Tuesday for me while my wife worked from home. When he got out he asked about the door handle and then exclaimed "oh i found it" and popped the door open with the emergency release. yikes
> 
> i think I may invest in those handle release stickers for the car doors. It can't be good for the door to be using the emergency release.
> 
> (oh and while he was blown away by the acceleration and the navigation of the car, it was the smoothness of the ride on which he repeatedly commented)


I got them from Abstract Ocean yesterday. I got both blue and black. The blue makes it more obvious that buttons on the doors are
how to open the doors.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Or just remember in your pre-flight briefing, to tell them where it is at. "See the top button with the dash? That's how you open the door" 

And before you bark "pre-flight briefing???" don't you always tend to show the car off when someone gets it?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> And before you bark "pre-flight briefing???" don't you always tend to show the car off when someone gets it?


i'm a little more understated, he was likely expecting my Volvo V70, i just walked up to the M3 and said "this one, push with your thumb and grab the handle".

although I was tempted to have him discover sentry mode the hard way. i can be an understated b*stard.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I tell passengers "push the fat part, pull the skinny part" on how to open the door from outside. Then when they get in I point out the button to open the door.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I tell passengers "push the fat part, pull the skinny part" on how to open the door from outside. Then when they get in I point out the button to open the door.


I never instruct anyone how to open the outside handle, I just let them figure it out, and most do after looking at it for about 3 seconds. One passenger took almost 10 seconds, I just chalked it up to low logical reasoning skills (but didn't say anything).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I made this video and it's important to note that's pulling the handle is no longer an issue as the window drops. When the car first came out the window didn't drop on the manual release.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I made this video and it's important to note that's pulling the handle is no longer an issue as the window drops. When the car first came out the window didn't drop on the manual release.


thank is comforting about the window drop - I spent some time examining the chrome for scratches.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

You let your friends sit in the front seat?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

it's my wife's car. I'm just glad that *I'm *allowed in the front seat


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I never instruct anyone how to open the outside handle, I just let them figure it out, and most do after looking at it for about 3 seconds. One passenger took almost 10 seconds, I just chalked it up to low logical reasoning skills (but didn't say anything).


Perhaps the 10 second person is intelligent adjacent.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

I tell them before they even get close to the car “it’s an intelligence test.”


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MJJ said:


> I tell them before they even get close to the car "it's an intelligence test."


I've done that, hen felt bad that people I thought could figure out a simple door handle had to have me come around and physically demonstrate it for them. 😞


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I've done that, hen felt bad that people I thought could figure out a simple door handle had to have me come around and physically demonstrate it for them. 😞


Hah! Obviously you are a Much Nicer person than me!

I never demonstrate, but I do say "Palm down! Thumb first!" They usually get it after that.

Or, I have smarter friends 😜

Not really. I have no friends.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm not allowed to put a line on the car with a note "you must be this smart to ride in this car"


----------

